# Serpent



## Raynekatt (May 14, 2009)

It slides across my skin like satin
Warm upon my cooling flesh
Fascinated by the lingual path it runs
My lips part as my heart beats faster

It moves so slowly, thick and rich
The momentary pain that brought it being
Pales before this scarlet serpent

It curves around my arm, a drop falling
A perfect tear splattering beads upon the floor
Others quickly follow the first one

My arm goes limp as coldness settles
The scarlet serpent runs its path
Continuing long after I've gone cold
Nothing mattering under its enchantments 


----------------------------------------------------------------------
This is another old one, and quite a dark one...
----------------------------------------------------------------------

~ Sierra


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

what a romantic way to die ~


----------

